# MLCS Bits



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

MLCS has a "Spring Sale" thing goin on with some of their specialty bits - these aren't "cheapies" - good bits at a little bit better prices. I have quite a few of theirs and like them a lot - shippings free by the way, and they've always been prompt.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/sp060421.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*bit*

I was thinking about getting a new patten cutting bit, has anyone used one for this type of cut. ? and if so what do you think of it.
I use the one with the 1/2" bearing on it but was thinking this would work for smaller pattens and it's looks like it would great in the corners plus it looks like it comes with two bearing.

see snapshot below

Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi BJ,
I don't have this exact bit but have one that's similar by another maker (don't remember who's) - again, the whole spiral thing - I love the way they cut - very smooth, shearing action - all the other rules apply, such as don't take too much at a time, etc, but I do like them - I also use them for preping and trueing faces for panel joining (as I don't have a jointer) and get good results.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gilbear
How do they work for plowing in 1/2" plywood ?
I make most of my patterns out of 1/2" plywood unlike the router boys (Bob & Rick) because I can drive the nails in and the roll pins in unlike the 1/4" plywood that has a hard time holding the roll pins after a time or two of knocking them in and out.
I also use a pin router setup for some patterns and it's blind cut so to speak but alot of plowing out for the pattern.
And as you know the key to the pattern work is, it must be clean and right from the getgo without any nicks or any chip outs.

Thanks for your feed back
Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

If you're ploughing in plywood of course it's sans the bearing - that bit you asked about won't do ya - I use a plunging straight cut spiral whenever possible to cut rabbets and dados in plywood with much better success and cleaner lines than normal straight-cut bits. Did I understand your question? By ploughing I assume you mean somewhere in the middle of the stock - a surrounded cut - not an edge cut, and I've never used a pin router.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

*bit*

Hi Gilbear
I almost aways use a starter hole but sometimes come in from the side of the blank stock.
Then cut the pattern out.
Then pin router is just a pin that's held in the router table fence over the dead center of the router bit and will copy just about anything that's under the pin.
Then I use a straight cut spiral bit most of the time but sometimes it needs to be a pattern bit to make the pattern a bit bigger.
I also use this tool, it's like a over head pin router but for smaller jobs.
With a 1/4" shank bit max but it works great for making face plates out of plastic ,like the one in the picture that can be hard with a hand router or table setup ,that's when the pin router comes in to play.

Bj 

see snapshot below ▼


http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2442


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just some feed back on the Bit

1/2" SOLID CARBIDE Spiral Flush Trim Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/sp060421.htm

I just got it today, chucked it up and WOW it's a great bit.
Ordered it on the 21st of April got it on the 26th of April with free shipping via. the US Mail.
All I can say it works great for patterns and they come out clean.
I used it on 1/4" and 1/2" and 3/4" plywood and the cut was so clean, no sanding needed.
The dual bearing makes it nice and easy when copying a pattern.
Can't wait till my son gives a try out when he makes his next speaker box to cut out for the speakers in 3/4" MDF stock.
He has been using a 3/8" carb. bit and a cir,jig tricky at best. when he cuts it out for 4" speaker and the 12" speakers for Car Toys speaker boxes.

Bj


----------

